# What's the lightest climbing tree stand available?



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

go with Equalizer you can't go wrong. leveling out is important for many reasons besides having to stop or come down when you found the perfect postion on the tree. I think they might be on back order..Because they are popular I would think....
Mrbirdog


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure what the lightests is but we have the Ol'Man aluminum climber it weighs 19lbs.


----------



## jg-xring (Aug 26, 2006)

I would look at the Lone Wolf climbers. I have had mine for 8 years and love it, a very light stand.


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Check out the Summit Open Shot. It weighs in at only 15 pounds.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lone Wolf Sit n Climb or the Lone Wolf Hand Climber. 

I had a Sit n Climb and it was the best climber I've ever used. Quiet, Lite, Easy to set up, Easy to climb with, and Comfortable.
They might be pricey but they are worth every penny.


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

There's nothing close to the timbertall baby lite 12.5 lbs use one and youl sell that lone wolf the next day.


----------



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Check out the Summit Open Shot. It weighs in at only 15 pounds.


I've got an open shot I'll sell ya cheap...You won't ever catch me in it again. I hated that stand.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

timbertall baby lite... like 12 pounds...


----------



## citrus (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't forget to look at Treewalker!


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Lone Wolf,
Rock solid, Quiet, Comfortable, and it packs flat easy to walk thru cover to and from your stand

R


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Look at the treewalker. I think it's 15lbs. The lone wolf packs great but the seat is a torture chamber. The open shot is pretty light but I got to 10' in mine and climbed back down and sold it. Did feel safe at all. I still have an older loggy lite. I think it's 11lbs. Descent little stand.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

lone wolf sit and climb (but you need to do the KVL mod special to it) makes it the best climber ever


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Summit open shot "newer" model with flip up seat. I own two and have many hunting hours in one.


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

I went to a show a couple weeks ago and there was a booth set up for X-Stand X1. Its under 11 pounds but didnt look all that safe to me. They had a demo but I didnt try it out.


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't get a 12lb x-stand or stand -x. Whatever it is called. Worst climber i ever tried and it wasn't hunting.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

net seat mod

lightens the stand up some, its easier to climb with (net seat slides right outta the way)

I dont use the "sit and climb bar" i have a modified form to climb with it, i grab right next to the "teeth" with my hands and put my forearms and elbows on the seat bars, this allows me to climb with large "steps" up a tree

O and it packs VERY FLAT with this mod


----------



## stape5423 (Jan 18, 2010)

LocOn treestands have one thats 7.75lbs and another thats 8lbs


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

treewalker lightweight and lots of room.check out there dimensions.
http://www.treewalkertreestands.com/


----------



## cannedham1 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have used the baby light Timber Tall climber 4 5 years now and it is the lightest out there. This stand grips the tree and is comfortable for all day hunts. I wanted the lightest I could find cause I hunt public land and like to go as far away from everyone as possible.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Wishbone said:


> treewalker lightweight and lots of room.check out there dimensions.
> http://www.treewalkertreestands.com/


These are very nice. Not super light or very "packable", but super solid for an all day sit.





cannedham1 said:


> I have used the baby light Timber Tall climber 4 5 years now and it is the lightest out there. This stand grips the tree and is comfortable for all day hunts. I wanted the lightest I could find cause I hunt public land and like to go as far away from everyone as possible.


Biggest piece of crap climbing stand every manufactured. Dangerous!!!!!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

The treewalker and ol'man, are the most comfortable. They both have ones under 20 lbs. Who cares about it being super light, if you can't hunt in it all day long. The lone wolf ones are scary to be in all day. They also cut off circulation to the legs. My hunters view climber might weigh 27 lbs, but I can sit in it all day. Find one that folds flat, is relatively light, and is comfortable enough for an all day sit.


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

I just bought a Lone Wolf Hand Climber. I do not think I could hunt in it all day, but then again, I never have hunted all day with out coming down. It's lite (14 lbs), and packs down. 
I laugh every time treestands get brought up on here. You have so many mixed opinions on each stand. Good luck with whichever you choose.
Chris


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tribute2007 said:


> Lone Wolf Sit n Climb or the Lone Wolf Hand Climber.
> 
> I had a Sit n Climb and it was the best climber I've ever used. Quiet, Lite, Easy to set up, Easy to climb with, and Comfortable.
> They might be pricey but they are worth every penny.


Yep, what he said.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

KurtVL said:


> net seat mod
> 
> lightens the stand up some, its easier to climb with (net seat slides right outta the way)
> 
> ...


This is the ticket right here. I also have the mesh seat on my Sit and Climb. I kept my bar on because I attached a quiver mount to it for my arrows. Also, I'm disabled so I now put the bar around me as a little extra insurance. I just tightned it up so it's not as easy to move. I strongly recommend the mest seat though for a Sit and Climb.


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

TreeWalker ,forget the rest buy AMERICAN made TREEWALKER !


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

The net seat I purchased from Gorilla treestands, they used to have a hang on treestand that had a net seat, ask for it and hopefully they still have some.

http://dev.gorillatreestands.com/cms/


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

citrus said:


> Don't forget to look at Treewalker!


this is the one!,I have had just about every climber made and when I got a Treewalker the rest were forgotten about!


----------



## ballison90 (Sep 27, 2010)

jg-xring said:


> I would look at the Lone Wolf climbers. I have had mine for 8 years and love it, a very light stand.


F*****G AMAZING TREESTAND^ I have one, willl never buy anything but a wolf again, rock solid, never slips, weather it is dry, rainy or icy, you will feel safe in this stand, light and portable too, I think the climber weighs like 9 lbs or something like that.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

ballison90 said:


> F*****G AMAZING TREESTAND^ I have one, willl never buy anything but a wolf again, rock solid, never slips, weather it is dry, rainy or icy, you will feel safe in this stand, light and portable too, I think the climber weighs like 9 lbs or something like that.


Better wait to see how the chinese make it first for any future lone wolf purchases


----------



## RefugeRambler (Oct 26, 2009)

Summit Open Shot!! Awesome stand, can sit for hours in it. Only weighs 14 pds.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> Better wait to see how the chinese make it first for any future lone wolf purchases


Exactly my thought.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

BOWHUNTERZ7 said:


> Better wait to see how the chinese make it first for any future lone wolf purchases


I didn't know that, makes me think twice


----------



## BigBuckDownBaby (Dec 1, 2010)

I own several of them and I love 'em!!!! They are actually very safe, I have climbed with mine hundreds of times and have never had any problem. They are super quite, granted they take a little time to get used to. They are definately not the most comfortable stands out there but they arnt bad at all either, you can flip the shooting rail around and use it as a foot rest and then they become a bit to comfortable ZZZZZZZ LOL you follow me. They arnt being sold out of WAL-MART cheap that is because they are made out of alliuminum, aircraft aluminum wich is why they are so light and expensive. Come on $300 for the lightest climber in the world thats actually cheap. They do not look all that great but there kinda like that girl in algebra that by the end of the semester you were in love with, they grow on you BIG TIME. The more time I spend in mine the more I love it. If your one of those weekend gun hunting warriors you probably dont want one but a seasoned bow hunter has gotta have one. Its by far the best tool I got in my aresanal and I have all te best stuff. The reason I said I said I have several of them is because I do, I guide hundreds of buck hunters to the woods every season and I make several of them use them because where we hunt in Kentucky and southern Ohio sometimes you gotta get deep and sometimes you gotta climb hills and some of them old bucks done learned not to walk by an old ladder leaning against a tree deep in the woods if you know what I mean! I put my hands on 200+ inch bucks every year and I make my living hunting so I know whats hot and whats not and beleive me the X-Stand is very hot its the hottest stand on the market but you cant look at it and tell but spend a season in one and you will be able to tell. Thank you! I love my X-STAND!


----------



## VICXEN68 (Nov 23, 2010)

My husband has a Summit ViperSS I think it is 27 lbs, it is a little heavy but it is super easy to climb and you can honestly sit in this seat all day. This year I bought myself the Ameristep Nontypical climber 21 lbs. To be honest the seat sucked, I bought the summit replacement seat, super easy to climber and now I too can sit all day if I had too. Shot my first deer of many from this stand 2 weeks ago. Love it.


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

If ya can find someone who has a used loggy for sale give it a try. 12 lbs, comfortable,fast easy quiet set up. And packs flat and easy.
I purchased a summit razor ss this year its twice as heavy. louder up and down the tree and half as comfy


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Lone Wolf hand climber:

Light
Best stand hands down to pack into the field, folds incredibley flat and with the wolf pack or molle straps you can walk for miles and not know it's there. Big pus IMO
Rock Solid Period
Quiet
Very easy to set up even in the dark

Comfortable : No freakin way I can sit in this thing all day, but hay, you have to take the good with the bad.

Would I trade it for another stand - no way


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Lonewolf Alpha climber it weighs around 18lbs. Every time I use it gets easier and easier to climb with. Also its very quiet and sturdy in the tree. Good luck on your choice of climber.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Lone Wolf stands will be made in teh USA again for 2011. I think they learned a lesson. Probably cost them a fortune for that bad experiment.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I like the Summit Switchblade Edge. It folds flat, weighs 21#, and is very comfortable. I will sacrifice a little weight for a comfortable stand any day. I have 3 Summits and they are all comfortable. I also have another climber that weighs around 30# and that seems just too heavy for my old legs to carry around. My Viper SS weighs 20# and my Goliath at 21#. I got the Switchblade this fall because of its fold up design, not to mention I had a gift card that paid for it! It was worth the price! It's now the only one I have used since buying it back in October.


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have a summit openshot it does the job but when i have the money im getting the lone wolf handclimber. have used my cousins and it is F*****g AMAZING


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Another vote for lone wolf. Hand climber is light and folds the flattest of any stand on the market.


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

Lone Wolf Hand climber. If you were closer to me I would let you try it out. Find a friend that has one close by that will let you try it out on an evening hunt.


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

dont own one but want to try a timbertall


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Loggy Light is what I use.Bought it new when they first came out.Got a lot of miles on it.I need to sell it so I can ebay another one just like it.


----------



## scottymac123 (Sep 5, 2009)

just picked up an equalizer.Have not had a chance to use it yet but it is light and extremely well made!


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

BRUKSHOT said:


> Check out the Summit Open Shot. It weighs in at only 15 pounds.


Lightest stand made, I own one, and it's a little on the small side. Great seat though, it is very comfortable.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Timbertall Baby lite 
Platform size is 17 x 27 inches
Climber/seat size is 20 x 27 inches
Fits 8 to 22 inch diameter trees
Weighs approximately 12.5 pounds


I had a Lone Wolf Alpha climber and sold it for a Timbertall Baby Lite.
Both stands have their positives and negatives. The LW is easy to pack and has an easy quiet setup but its hard to climb with and not that comfortable for long sits.
The TBL is weighs less, is easy to climb and very comfortable for all day sits.
Some neg with the TBL is its bulky when packing, harder to setup and is kind of noisy with the pins supplied.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

polarbear06 said:


> I've got an open shot I'll sell ya cheap...You won't ever catch me in it again. I hated that stand.


I love my Open shot. Just make sure to wear a harness cause it's designed to be just like a chain on when you get up the tree which is great for bow or gun but not so much for feeling real safe and secure.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

Nobody has mentioned Cougar Claw here so I will !!! They are American made and weigh 17 lbs. They also have a leveling system. I've owned a Cougar Claw for a long, long time.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> I love my Open shot. Just make sure to wear a harness cause it's designed to be just like a chain on when you get up the tree which is great for bow or gun but not so much for feeling real safe and secure.
> View attachment 950329


I hear that...mine makes me wish I was in a hang on at times...it's definitely not for the faint of heart.

Timbertall Baby Lite...I'll have to check that out.

Edit....just did, and it's pretty expensive.


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

Boonerbrad said:


> Lone Wolf stands will be made in teh USA again for 2011. I think they learned a lesson. Probably cost them a fortune for that bad experiment.


Thats great news, Who wants to climb up a tree and have to worry if the welds are going to break.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

The biggest gripe I have about most climbers is their feet straps suck.Imo they should all come equipped with a toe bar and a tight fitting heel strap so you have total control of the platform.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

kbasshunter said:


> Thats great news, Who wants to climb up a tree and have to worry if the welds are going to break.


Well that has never been an issue with Lone Wolf as there have never been any welds. Thus the reason they are the quietest stands ever built.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I like my Summit , made a different seat for it because that sling seat was too comfy and kept falling asleep, plus you get in it and settled and found it hard to get out when the time was needed LOL

I see someone said Summit has a flip up seat on one model, wonder if I could get that for mine. I like to stand next to the tree to blend in. 

I know they are heavier, but I really like the way they go up and climb

My nephew has one of those that looks like it has a fan belt for the cable, noisey as heck and sticks to some trees he says


----------



## creekchub700 (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought one of those sit and climb x-stands this past season. Was a life saver when the 4 wheeler didn't start and I had to pack it in 1.5 miles in the mountains of NC. in a few inches of snow. Stand was lighter than my backpack. I saw more deer that day that most other days. I guess there is something to being stealth. Ill be walking in with this stand more often.


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the Timbertall baby lite - I have customized mine with heavy duty padded shoulder straps, the optional extra thick (very comfortable seat pad, added a wielded on foot rest, with my pull up cord it weights an honest 14 lbs - It was 12.5 when I got it. This stand adjusts to match tree diameter while climbing which is often useful. It climbs well and is very comfortable for an all day hunt It packs well, my back pack fits under the two straps that hold the two pieces nestled together for packing in. 

My friends are amazed at how light the stand is compared to theirs.
I am surprised that Timbertalls stands are not more common. They really are a great climbing stand.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Tree saddle 2lbs


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Summits are pretty light.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I use the Summit Viper SS about 20lbs and is plenty light for me. I have used lighter stands but to me they just felt to flemsy 40 feet up in a tree with the wind blowing! I feel very secure with them! The open shot is also one I like that is only 14 lbs but I like the sit and climb feature of the Viper SS. Lone Wolfs are also good but cost way more than I want to spend on a climber!


----------



## posterman (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, The X-stand X-1 is the lightest two piece climbing stand it is 11.5 pounds I checked and they are TMA certified for 300 pounds! The X-1 sit and climb is 12.5 pounds (acording to their website) The X-1 was tested by feild and stream against the lone wolf, Summit, Gorilla, API ETC and won hands down it was named best climber stand of 2011. I would go with the X-stand for sure. I can carry two X-1's and have the same weight as my old stand.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Timbertall


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

summit specialist sd is 14 pounds.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

VA2 said:


> Timbertall Baby lite
> Platform size is 17 x 27 inches
> Climber/seat size is 20 x 27 inches
> Fits 8 to 22 inch diameter trees
> ...


I have to renig about what I said before about the TimberTall Baby Lite!
I have a 2007 mod and I put it on a hand scale to compare it to my friends new Summit.
My TTBL came in at 19 lbs!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

posterman said:


> Hi, The X-stand X-1 is the lightest two piece climbing stand it is 11.5 pounds I checked and they are TMA certified for 300 pounds! The X-1 sit and climb is 12.5 pounds (acording to their website) The X-1 was tested by feild and stream against the lone wolf, Summit, Gorilla, API ETC and won hands down it was named best climber stand of 2011. I would go with the X-stand for sure. I can carry two X-1's and have the same weight as my old stand.


It is the lightest and most uncomfortable stand I have sat in or used. Some may like it but the only thing it has over other climbers is weight. I would tote a tree lounge before using that thing again.


----------



## ToddChristo (Jan 31, 2012)

The lightest is currently the x-1 stand, weighing under 12 lbs.!


----------



## Dawn Assassin (Sep 16, 2012)

X stand


----------



## BigBuckDownBaby (Dec 1, 2010)

X Stand for sure!


----------



## ILLINOISBOY (Jan 27, 2008)

61/2 lb loggy bayou cheap seat....I have 2 and have been hunting out of them since 1989. Small for a hunter under 170 lbs.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 31, 2012)

VA2 said:


> I have to renig about what I said before about the TimberTall Baby Lite!
> I have a 2007 mod and I put it on a hand scale to compare it to my friends new Summit.
> My TTBL came in at 19 lbs!


You sure you have the Baby Lite? I have the Brute Lite and it honestly weighs 14 and change. I think they're close to on the money in weight.


----------



## rmrider0596 (Jun 6, 2013)

polarbear06 said:


> I've got an open shot I'll sell ya cheap...You won't ever catch me in it again. I hated that stand.


 how much?


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

35 years of bowhunting experience and Ive hunted out of alot of stands, mostly climbers te last ten years and I can tell you the TREEWALKER is the best all around stand I have ever hunted from. And for what it is worth, the people I have let use one of mine have went and bought their own !!!! And customer service is great, though you wont need it....American made also !


----------



## posterman (Mar 13, 2012)

XStand is the way to go more stable than any other!!!!!!! Oh and lighter.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Treewalker all the way.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

timbertall is the lightest.
Lone wolf is the best IMO don't know if the OP has even read she hasent posted in the thread since Oct 6th


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

1BowHuntnChick said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering if ya'll had any suggestions on a* light* climbing tree stand? The one I have now is soo heavy that I have to take a break before climbing the tree!!!
> 
> ...


i know this is a couple years old but your answer is a Summit Viper Elite Sd. they weigh 16 pounds and are a solid well built American made climbing treestand. just something to think about but if you hunt public land the Tree Walkers might be illegal in your state, they are here in Florida. our regulations specifically state that you can not use any stand that drives spikes into or damages trees. with the Tree Walker you could never hunt out of the same pine tree more than once because of all the sap that would be produced from the stand damaging the tree. Lone Wolf makes a good stand but they are roughly $100 more than a Summit and their seats are no where near as comfortable. Equalizers are still out of business and when i used one i didn't care for it. i don't care for any stand that requires any type of "pin" to hold the cable/chain in place. to me "pins" are just another piece that can and eventually will be lost and mess up a hunt.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

X-stand probably the lightest


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Suggest some sort of saddle also.


----------



## Kills meals (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a lone wolf hand climber. I have had for 8 years. I love it. I have put a better seat on it, I am getting a game plan treestand transport system for next year. For me it works well. It is light, small, quiet, durable, and i like the way my pack will hang on it.


----------



## GameEarGabe (Mar 14, 2011)

R0CKETMAN said:


> These are very nice. Not super light or very "packable", but super solid for an all day sit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myself and 4 buddies bought 5 timber tall stands at the Harrisburg show 5-6 years ago and not one of us used it thru one season. Total P.O.S.!!!!!


----------



## posterman (Mar 13, 2012)

*X-Stand All the way*



1BowHuntnChick said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wondering if ya'll had any suggestions on a* light* climbing tree stand? The one I have now is soo heavy that I have to take a break before climbing the tree!!!
> 
> ...


X-Stand all the way Mine has served me well thru several seasons It is the lightest stand in the world but also if you look closely at how it was designed it is VERY solid 300 lb weight rating and the platform measures 22 x 32 I think JMO


----------



## ILLINOISBOY (Jan 27, 2008)

Loggy Bayou cheap seat......6.5 lbs.....good for lil dudes like me!


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Crap I'm still rocking my 29lb steel Viper.


----------

